# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز Vision Clever 4 mini

## Fannan1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *تحديث جديد لجهاز* *Vision Clever 4 mini*  *التحديث بتاريخ 15/01/2019
والتأخر بسبب التوقفات الكثيرة لموقع الفريق الداعم للجهاز* * 
حمل من الرابط التالي* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **

----------


## mohamed73

_حياك الله اخى_

----------

